# Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the UK !!



## Moreliaman (Jun 15, 2006)

Youll need windows media player or real player to watch this video clip.
(not recomended for dial-up users)
It's on this page http://search.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/search/results.pl?scope=all&amp;edition=i&amp;q=snake
under New wild snake species found in Wales. There's also a story there about a carpet python being stolen .


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

You've got your tags back to front.



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 15, 2006)

i knew i was cracking up !! :lol:
(i was going to suggest that i'd had a blonde moment, but there's a hole in my flame suit &amp; its at the repair shop! :wink: :lol: )


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

That's better!

150 Aescupalean Snakes - wonder how it has impacted on the native environment.

Story is written up here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/05_may/16/snake.shtml



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 15, 2006)

well done hix, dont know what i'd do without yer :wink: :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2006)

They are a beautiful snake, I had a couple years ago, very gentle and easy to handle. I can't imagine they will have much impact on the environment.


----------



## Australis (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the UK !!*

Any impact is bad.

Imagine if it was in nice wamr QLD. :? 




boa said:


> They are a beautiful snake, I had a couple years ago, very gentle and easy to handle. I can't imagine they will have much impact on the environment.


----------



## fishbot (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the UK !*

I'm with Matt, observing a species in it's natural environment or even in a closed system such as captivity gives you zero indication of it's impact on an untested system.

Just cause it seems cute or friendly means nothing. Take rabbits in Australia or possums in NZ or melaleuca (paper bark tree) in the USA.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the UK !*

Unfortunately, it's not easy to quantify. You would need to determine environmental parameters 17 years ago (before the original snakes escaped) and compare them with today. Then you need to try to establish what changes are due directly to the snakes, and not some other environmental impact (like global warming, increased human population/visitation, pollution, habitat loss, other feral species, road traffic, disease etc.). Having values for those parameters during the 17 years would help show trends, but finding quality data might be hard.

Not agreeing nor disagreeing with anyone here, just explaining what you would need to do to prove conclusively one way or the other.



Hix


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the*



Hix said:


> Not agreeing nor disagreeing with anyone here, just explaining what you would need to do to prove conclusively one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Bugger! i was just about to reply until i saw that !! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Hix


----------



## Australis (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the*

A impact is a impact no matter how small, if these snakes ate a single native animal, that in my eyes would be a impact, it may be very small but... its still a impact..

Matt


----------



## Hickson (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in the*



MattQld83 said:


> A impact is a impact no matter how small, if these snakes ate a single native animal, that in my eyes would be a impact, it may be very small but... its still a impact..
> 
> Matt



I don't think anyone is disagreeing with you.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in*

I agree, any impact is still impact BUT the impact can be so inconsequential as to be no more of an impact than a couple of animals getting run over on the road.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in*

Would that be the impact of the car :wink:


----------



## junglemad (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in*

exotics have an impact. buy australian


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Rat snakes breeding in the wild......in*

yeah they have an impact on your wallet if you get caught with them ! :wink:


----------

